# What type of weed/grass is this?



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

This grass is taking over a patch of our lawn and was wondering what it was? Thanks guys.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bermuda!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sre the seed heads 12+" high? Maybe it is a bluestem.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Be glad its NOT Virginia Button weed


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Yellow nut sedge


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Nut grass


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

not bermuda


----------



## delkhunter (Aug 4, 2009)

I would go with Nut sedge as well


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nut Sedge. Not a grass. A herbicide called Image wiill kill it with minimal impact on St. Augustine grass.


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks dense enough to make a lawn haha, I'd just let it be. Could be the next new trend. Drought, flood, army worm resistant, sure to spread aggressively. Why not?


----------

